# Email notifications down - Now working again!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know that email notifications are down at the moment. This means you won't get notification of replies to posts or PM messages and you will have difficulty registering with no activation email being sent.

You can check for replies to posts by clicking "view your posts" top right when logged in - threads with replies will have red ticks and of course you can check your inbox for PMs.

If you are trying to register and don't get the activation email then please send an email to ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces) with your username and I'll manually activate it for you.

I raised the issue and was hoping it would be fixed quickly but unfortunately it's coincided with a public holiday weekend for tech support - hopefully they will pick this up now.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that John, thought it was unusual that I didn't get notifications of recent PM's.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like it might be up and running again now - did you get a reply to this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, GTI Inter Emails received.
Hoggy.


----------

